# 8



## Fbonilla94 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

You might want to have your vet check him out just to be on the safe side. Congrats! Looking forward to more pictures of your baby!


----------



## Fbonilla94 (Oct 29, 2013)

He has an appointment to go this week, I just wanted to ask here and see if anyone has had and similar experiences.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

It could be "reverse sneezing" which some dogs seem to do more than others. I'm told it is really of no consequences and that it is more disturbing to us than them. To be on the safe side, I would mention it to the vet -- especially if he's doing it "constantly."

He's a cutie! Have fun with him!!


----------



## Fbonilla94 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks alot! Oso says thank you too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is so cute. I bet its just dust or something bothering him. Mine do that every once in a while.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

He is adorable! 
Mikey does that sometimes, especially after he's been sniffing around or if he's by me when I use hair spray. (I try to make sure he's not under foot when I do that but sometimes he's sneaky) It's probably ok. Remember to ask the vet to be safe.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Oso is adorable and I love his name!  Vino is only 6 months and he has only done it once since we got him (9 wks). Canela is the complete opposite, she does it at least twice a week since we got her (8 wks). It looks painful every time she does it but I put my hand in front her nose like if I'm covering sneeze LOL but it actually stops it (most of the time). I would tell your vet about it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

:welcome:


----------

